# Dwarven Druid Mini?



## MacMathan (Feb 27, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask in but does anyone know of any dwarven druid minis?

Looking for Hide armor and a quarterstaff maybe?

Thanks


----------



## rowport (Feb 27, 2009)

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder

(This one would work perfectly for you; converting the scythe to a staff would be really easy.)

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
(This is a good option.)

Reaper Miniatures :: FigureFinder
(Again, this would be easy to convert into a quarterstaff.)


----------



## MacMathan (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you! That is a great tool. I can work with some of these.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Mar 1, 2009)

A little repaint on the Dwarf Wizard and you could have a nice, staff-wielding dwarf IMO.







AR


----------

